# Clomid 150mg success stories



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi girls,

I have had 6months of provera and clomid. My highest strength has been 100mg but always had to have provera to start clomid. Went to the rfc in Belfast today and was told that I should never have been placed on provera and clomid. So last chance on clomid at 150mg to see if it works. Any success stories?


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Hails

Sorry you've not had any replies as yet. I have moved you post to the crazy clomid chatter board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=268952.new to put you in touch with ladies in a similar situation who may be able to help.

Good luck, Krissi xx


----------

